# Tiger Oscar 'Triton' - One Year Anniversary!



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Got lots of help from folks here on how to keep Triton healthy over this past year---thanks guys & gals! :thumb:






I purposely kept things simple to put into perspective and emphasize Triton's *growth progression* over his first year of life in my tanks (the dimly-lit one was a 55 gal., and the 'brighter' one is my current 75 gal.; both are 4 ft. tanks). Each of the photos is about a month apart; thus showing Triton's growth in monthly increments (roughly).

Enjoy!
BV


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Thats a cool video, I like watching the growth progression. I"ll drink a beer for his birthday (or acquired day) tonight for you :dancing:


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice oscar, as well as video.
what you feed him?


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

He looks great!

Your tank made a huge change too...

He got a lot more red as he got older. Must be your good job of taking care of him :thumb:

Art


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys! 



Blu-ray said:


> what you feed him?


Mostly Hikari Cichlid Bio-Gold+ along with some leftover Cichlid Gold I have on-hand.
He also gets his fair share of freeze-dried jumbo krill and the occasional treat of frozen silversides.

BV


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey BV Triton looks great. I can tell you love your fish. :dancing: :thumb: I am always happy to see a happy ending for a large fish.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, Splash!  
And yup, I love this guy---it'll be interesting to see how big he gets over this next year. Of course, I'll keep providing updates on any major changes in his size/appearance, etc.

BV


----------



## doghair (Oct 22, 2007)

Righteous.

Nice job BV!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, man. 8) 
BV


----------

